

Challenges in Mirroring Large MySQL Systems to HBase at Dropbox - fjordan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA6bw8ahAxY

======
jerdavis
HBase: Just don't.

~~~
linuxhansl
Please enlighten us.

